
Ubiquity: Add-on for Firefox - vincent_s
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/mozilla-labs-ubiquity/
======
brudgers
Video [from 2008]:
[https://vimeo.com/1561578?pg=embed&sec=1561578](https://vimeo.com/1561578?pg=embed&sec=1561578)

Discussion [also from 2008]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=471169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=471169)

